# Umstieg von Netbeans 8 mit JDK 8 auf Apache Netbeans 11 mit OpenJDK 12



## fhs14647 (26. Jul 2019)

Werte Experten und Expertinnen
Ich habe Apache Netbeans 11 mit dem OpenJDK 12 installiert. Alles läuft, einzig die Tatsache, dass ich nicht wie zuvor ein, neues simples Java Projekt erstellen kann, nervt mich.
Es gibt bei neuen Projekten nur die Möglichkeit "Java mit Ant, Maven oder Gradle". Ich möchte nur wie zuvor mit Netbeans 8  ein einfaches Java Projekt erstellen und weiß nicht mal, was Ant, Maven oder Gradle überhaupt ist und warum ist das verwenden soll ....
Was gibt es von Eurer Seite aus für Empfehlungen?

Danke vorab
Mario


----------



## M.L. (26. Jul 2019)

> Java mit Ant, Maven oder Gradle


 Man muss ja keine sinnvollen Werte eintragen...     NB 11 - New Project - Java with Maven - Java Application - sinnvollen Projektnamen eintragen, GroupId z.B. "test", Version z.B. "1.0-snapshot" - Finish.  Im Projectsfenster unter %Namen des Projekts% - Source Packages - %test.mavenproject% dann die Java-Codes implementieren.       Daneben dienen die genannten Werkzeuge der Build-Automatisierung von SW-Entwicklungsprojekten: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gradle


----------



## mihe7 (26. Jul 2019)

fhs14647 hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte nur wie zuvor mit Netbeans 8 ein einfaches Java Projekt erstellen und weiß nicht mal, was Ant, Maven oder Gradle überhaupt ist und warum ist das verwenden soll ....


Ant, Maven und Gradle sind Build-Tools, die das Bauen von Anwendungen vereinfachen. Das "Java Projekt" unter NB 8 verwendet Ant.


----------



## fhs14647 (26. Jul 2019)

Ah, super, danke an Euch (mihe7, M.L.)!!!
Ich habe mich für ANT entschieden.
Mario


----------



## mihe7 (26. Jul 2019)

Ant würde ich nur in Ausnahmefällen verwenden: es kümmert sich nicht um die Abhängigkeiten (Libs musst Du selbst besorgen und in den Classpath aufnehmen) und NB braucht(e?) für die Integration einige NB-spezifische Erweiterungen, ohne die das Projekt außerhalb von NB nicht kompilierbar ist.

Für kleine Spielereien oder mangels Alternativen ist Ant ok. Ansonsten lohnt sich der Einsatz von Maven oder Gradle.


----------



## White_Fox (27. Jul 2019)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Ant würde ich nur in Ausnahmefällen verwenden: es kümmert sich nicht um die Abhängigkeiten (Libs musst Du selbst besorgen und in den Classpath aufnehmen)


Es gibt in den Projekteigenschaften -> Erstellen -> Verpacken die Möglichkeit, abhängige Bibliotheken mitzukopieren. Ist das ohne Funktion oder macht es was anderes? (Ich frage, weil du Netbeans doch kennst, jedenfalls soweit ich weiß. Und daher nehme ich an, daß du diese Opton kennst.)


----------



## mihe7 (27. Jul 2019)

White_Fox hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt in den Projekteigenschaften -> Erstellen -> Verpacken die Möglichkeit, abhängige Bibliotheken mitzukopieren. Ist das ohne Funktion oder macht es was anderes?


Das macht was anderes. Es kopiert beim "Verpacken" die unter Libraries angegebenen Abhängigkeiten in das dist/lib-Verzeichnis. Das ist wie unter Maven dependency:copy-dependencies (s. https://maven.apache.org/plugins/maven-dependency-plugin/index.html)

Was ich meinte ist die Verwaltung von Dependencies wie unter Maven oder Gradle. Das ging/geht mit Ant nur über die Verwendung von Ivy. Ich weiß nicht, ob Ant/NetBeans das mittlerweile out of the box unterstützen, denke aber mal nicht (https://stackoverflow.com/questions/24025501/netbeans-ide-8-0-with-ivy)


----------

